# shore fishing close to Fargo?



## bigbrad123

Looking for ideas on places to fish close to Fargo. I don't own a boat and would like to find a good place to fish from shore. I know the Red is a possibility, but not sure where on the Red. Not asking for the "secret" spots, just a spot or two to have a chance to catch a couple walleye, northern, etc. Thanks.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

See this link for a ton of info on fishing the Red:

http://gf.nd.gov/fishing/redbro.html

It also shows where all the low-head dams are. These are usually the areas to start fishing in the spring.


----------



## 94NDTA

If you haven't tossed jigs or cranks, try dead sticking with a float. Try power pro, good for casting, really strong, really detects bites. USe bright colors when the water is really muddy, dark colors when the water is kinda clear (lol, odd I know, but the river can clear up)

Get two rods that you aren't affraid to break or get dirty, try one t one depth, one at another. As soon as you start getting hits, set the other one at that depth. Walleye on the red and its tribs (wild rice, sheyenne, maple river, buffalo river) are usually caught around 4 feet of water, not very deep. Look for rocks, bends, damns, deep spots,, etc.

If you are good at casting cranks, you have a better chance of getting the larger fish, but a LOT better chance of losing your hook. If you fish an area enough, you will know all the holes, all the rocks, all the snags, and it will become more fun than sitting and waiting.

There are SO many spots in which you can catch walleye near fargo it isn't even funny. I had to take my brother out to prove to him you don't need a 40K boat and travel 200 miles to get great walleye. FYI, a lot of people beleive the next state record walleye is going to come out of the red, and I beleive it.

Best part, I litterally had a change of clothes at work, went straight to my spot, fished for about an hour and a half, no bait, just tossin jigs and this was the result.










Not a mile or more from where I live.


----------



## Southwest Fisher

There are a lot of spillways/junctions in or around town, try those, although you may have to compete with a crowd. Of course, this weekend being MN opener, the local rivers should have a lot less pressure. Like ND said, be prepared for snags, though, and don't use expensive cranks until you've jigged an area pretty hard first. Right now Lindy Rigs seem to be the trick, we'll see what post-spawn offers us. Also, Lindenwood park has a lot of good shore access, try the bends and eddies.


----------



## Bagman

Went out last week and could only manage several small bullies and a carp which went approx. 10 lbs. I must have missed the big eye bite during the spawn. :roll:


----------

